# Privateofficer.org????



## Paul Watson

Whatever happened to privateofficer.org forums? I saw some of the other threads here talking about that but I can't access the forums? When I go to privateofficer.org, it just looks like a news website about security guards.


----------



## niteowl1970

Paul Watson said:


> Whatever happened to privateofficer.org forums? I saw some of the other threads here talking about that but I can't access the forums? When I go to privateofficer.org, it just looks like a news website about security guards.


That's because it IS a news website for security guards.


----------



## niteowl1970

*PRIVATE OFFICER TV**Debuts Fall 2014
*_news interviews videos latest gear_

They'll give the Walking Dead a run in the ratings.


----------



## Paul Watson

niteowl1970 said:


> That's because it IS a news website for security guards.


What about the forums you guys were talking about?


----------



## FourInchFury

Maybe Officer.com?
http://forums.officer.com/


----------



## Goose

Paul Watson said:


> What about the forums you guys were talking about?


That was years ago...they may not exist anymore.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## kwflatbed

Everything on their site has changed from when we were banned.


----------

